# water filters



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Just throwing this pic out there. I installed these 3 water filters about a week ago. each one feed a different ice machine. I actuallt fell off the smaller ice machine but only had cuts and black n blues.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

adding the picture helps


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool, nice clean work man. 

Yea, The picture helps


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The right drain/flush ball valve is higher than the rest.:blink:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

optical illusion


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Muck,
I just did an icemaker install in a school lunchroom. I demo'ed out a mop sink and faucet and installed the icemaker, no filter. Was that a mistake?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Muck,
> I just did an icemaker install in a school lunchroom. I demo'ed out a mop sink and faucet and installed the icemaker, no filter. Was that a mistake?


 Most have a filter add to the system. the ice is just gonna be like tap water


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Muck,
> I just did an icemaker install in a school lunchroom. I demo'ed out a mop sink and faucet and installed the icemaker, no filter. Was that a mistake?


Well, The water will just taste like it did when we were kids


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, extra fluoride and chlorine in mine please


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here I always add a filter. Not that its required, but most want it anyway so I make it a habit, plus thats one more item to charge for!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

clean work there :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

fish that i catch could give a damn if the water is filterd or not. As long as the ice is cold.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks like clean and good work


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

heres another i did


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

looks real clean. Nice work.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet.


----------

